# Kittens have arrived ~ a few serious (i think) questions



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok .. it was an ordeal. It is too much for me to type. 

Anyway, my questions are two fold:

1) there is one kitten who seems, even with my help not to find the nipple. What should I do? (the tail looks broken too)

2) Misha, the mother, isn't staying with them. She came out of the house and seems to be 'just chilling' on the foor without her kittens. Is this a problem? The kittens are only hours old.

Thank you in advance...

m...


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

pictures coming soon .. . . .


----------



## beaton (Sep 2, 2005)

When a kitten couldn't find the nipple or was going the wrong way, I'd move it so that it would be touching it. My cat was very motherly, she didn't leave the kittens at all for a few days, even used my bed as a litter box once because she didn't want to leave the room. 

Is she feeding them regularly? I'd move the little one to the nipple if it were my overly motherly cat, but I'd be scared your one would reject it. Do cats even do that? I hope someone else helps more...


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

My girl just had her babies on the 2nd and I also had one who didn't seem to be able to find the nipple so I helped her out (funny thing now her eyes are open and I'm waiting on the other 2s.) The first day my girl stayed with them all day and all that night, but the next morning she went downstairs to use her litter box and to find food, but she went back within 10 minutes...day 3 she did scare us a little she left the box for about 3 hours until I just couldn't stand it anymore and I put her back in her box and locked her in. I wouldn't worry if she's still feeding them, just make sure their in a warm place since she is leaving them. If you don't think she's feeding them you might try locking her in a small room say the bathroom and she what happens and also call your vet see what they advise.

Jill


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It took one of my kittens 3-4 hours before he could find a nipple. Try to help as much as you can. If you can get some milk out of the nipple that could help.

If mama cat won't stay with the kittens I would try to keep them warm in some other way, they get cold very fast. Carry the mother back to her babies if she leaves them often and/or for a long time.


----------

